# Need Help On samsung fascinate Stuck on Boot Animation :(



## danram333 (Apr 27, 2012)

Well im in gummy fascinate the latest on amd everything seem to be running good but just happened that i installed a new animation off the rom toolbox that comes bundled in the gummy ics rom that when.i turned it off and on and all of a sudden it kus got stuck in the animaion after the samsung logo the animation begins but it jus stays there. Can someone help out?


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

does the screen image itself freeze?


----------



## danram333 (Apr 27, 2012)

No the animation is still going it jus doesn go beyond that it was actually a a sackboy from little big planet animaion and he dances and it jus stays like that but it doesnt freeze


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

To make a long story short! Odin back to stock and start over


----------



## D00SH (May 27, 2012)

larryp1962 said:


> To make a long story short!	Odin back to stock and start over


 yeah and make sure u always back yo goods up before jumping in with both feet heh


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

D00SH said:


> yeah and make sure u always back yo goods up before jumping in with both feet heh


they know what there talking about


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

check out section 9 of my guide pinned at the top of the page...saves about 20 minutes from odining back to stock.


----------

